
I set the look of Mac IE 5, possibly kickstarted Aqua - woobar
http://jimmy.grew.al/macie5-twentieth-anniversary/
======
woobar
There is an insider story within a story on this page titled "New Look : How I
set the look of Mac IE 5, possibly kickstarted Aqua (sorry), and invented
translucent blurred windows, in the 1990s". Just scroll one page down. I
thought that title reflect story better.

